# USC film school graduate program



## Jennyc (May 4, 2018)

Is there a undergraduate GPA requirement for USC Cinema Arts MFA?


----------



## sharkb8 (May 4, 2018)

Jennyc said:


> Is there a undergraduate GPA requirement for USC Cinema Arts MFA?


From what I understand, there isn't a "minimum" but they will still look at your GPA, so as long as it's not terrible it probably won't be a huge consideration. From my conversations with people who did get into USC SCA, they say that what seems to be the most important aspect of the application is your personal statement. The admissions department wants to know that you have a unique, individual voice which will come out through your work. The school thinks they can give you the technical training, but they just want to know that you have a voice which is worth developing. 

Also you can look at the spreadsheet of filmschool.org applicants who applied during the 2018 cycle. I see a 3.1 and a 2.9 who both got into USC, so that seems to be the basic floor.
Graduate Film School Applications 2018

Are you applying in the 2019 cycle? There aren't many of us on the forum yet, but I've been hanging around watching the people apply in 2018 just waiting my turn to apply in 2019 so that'll be fun.


----------



## Chris W (May 4, 2018)

Jennyc said:


> Is there a undergraduate GPA requirement for USC Cinema Arts MFA?


USC does not have a minimum GPA requirement. They say your creative abilities are what they really look at.

I updated the school's page to reflect the requirements. Please check the page out too and let me know if there's anything else that I should add.

USC Cinematic Arts - Film and Television Production (MFA)


----------



## Jennyc (May 4, 2018)

sharkb8 said:


> From what I understand, there isn't a "minimum" but they will still look at your GPA, so as long as it's not terrible it probably won't be a huge consideration. From my conversations with people who did get into USC SCA, they say that what seems to be the most important aspect of the application is your personal statement. The admissions department wants to know that you have a unique, individual voice which will come out through your work. The school thinks they can give you the technical training, but they just want to know that you have a voice which is worth developing.
> 
> Also you can look at the spreadsheet of filmschool.org applicants who applied during the 2018 cycle. I see a 3.1 and a 2.9 who both got into USC, so that seems to be the basic floor.
> Graduate Film School Applications 2018
> ...



Hey thanks for reply! However, I refer this "GPA minimum" issue to one of my senior who is admitted to USC SCA graduate program and he's quite certain that there is a minimum 3.5 undergraduate GPA requirement for applicant. And so I'm thinking could it possible be a requirement just for international students, which I'm among. And btw I'm actually applying in a much later circle...just check in to inquire about some info.


----------



## Jennyc (May 4, 2018)

Chris W said:


> USC does not have a minimum GPA requirement. They say your creative abilities are what they really look at.
> 
> I updated the school's page to reflect the requirements. Please check the page out too and let me know if there's anything else that I should add.
> 
> USC Cinematic Arts - Film and Television Production (MFA)


Thanks for reply. However I feel like I've seen in many other posts or articles that USC and UCLA has a minimum GPA for grad school. Which confuses me a little bit..


----------



## Chris W (May 4, 2018)

Jennyc said:


> Thanks for reply. However I feel like I've seen in many other posts or articles that USC and UCLA has a minimum GPA for grad school. Which confuses me a little bit..


Regular grad school at USC may have a minimum... the film program does not. I just called to double check.


----------

